# Fish not eating but looking healthy



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I needed to identify my fish before posting here, because it was sold as an Otopharynx lithobates, but it ended up being a Protomelas spilonotus.

You can see pictures of this fish here (it's the silver one): http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=241428

I'm not sure if it's a female or if it just didn't color up yet.

Here's the issue: About 3 days ago I noticed that it stopped eating, it' still swims on the open and occasionally hides, fins are almost always "open" (forgot the right term), but it has no interest on eating. I don't see him or her being harassed, but I'm not looking at the tank 24/7 either.

I thought that if it is a female she could be holding, but her throat it's the same size as always. Another thing I noticed last night I is that it was moving it's mouth like a squirrel when it eats, but not like heavy breathing, it barely opened its mouth and it was doing more of a jaw movement like if it was chewing something really fast like a rodent.

Water parameters are normal.

Bloat? Holding? Something else?

Please help.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

In my experience with my 'oops I bought a female strawberry peacock' that's what she did. They jumble the eggs and then fry in their mouth to keep them oxygenated. They won't eat either. But I'm not positive that's you're situation since I can't see what your fish is doing and I've never had such fish. Interesting though! :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics, or even better, video might help. You said it stopped eating 3 days ago, but then said that it was moving it's mouth like a squirrel when it eats. Is it eating sometimes?
How long has it been in the tank and what are it's tankmates?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Pics, or even better, video might help. You said it stopped eating 3 days ago, but then said that it was moving it's mouth like a squirrel when it eats. Is it eating sometimes?
> How long has it been in the tank and what are it's tankmates?


It moves it's mouth randomly, but it doesn't eat. It just resembles the movement of a squirrel's mouth when squirrels eat.

It was one of the first fish in the tank, it's been there for about 9 months. Tankmates are: 2 red zebras, another Protomelas spilonotus, 2 OB peacocks, 1 venustus, 1 livingstonii, 1 aulonocara ?, 1 Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis", 1 leleupi. You can find pictures here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=241428 (silver fish).

Thanks.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I've notices a few days ago that the fish was starting to be "interested" again in food; however, he or she would follow the pellet, but not eat it, mouth was always closed. However, this morning he ate desperately. Not sure what happened and why it spent almost 3 weeks without eating.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds exactly like holding behavior.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, but during all these weeks her throat area wasn't big, like they say it's supposed to be and I have not seen any eggs or fry around; However, it could also be that I didn't notice the difference in her throat size and that the babies were eaten by the bigger fish, like the venustus, etc.

I will let you guys know if I see any babies around!

Thanks.


----------

